# Sunday morning breakfast in Upper Baggot Street area



## Firefly (12 Jul 2011)

Hi,

Travelling to Dublin soon and will need a nice brekkie in the Upper Baggot Street / Ballsbridge area of Dublin on a Sun morning. Any recommendations? There used to be a small place behind AIB (towards St Mary's Road)..anyone know if it's still there?

Thanks,
F.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jul 2011)

It has been called the Expresso Bar for some time now. 


[broken link removed]

I have had lunch there, but not breakfast. 

Brendan


----------



## Firefly (12 Jul 2011)

That's the one, thanks.

The speil is putting me off though I must say.. 

_"Weekend brunch is a must. The place to be seen, and you never know who  you're going to meet. Always mentioned in the back of the Sunday  Independent, not just for our food, but as a celebrity meeting place."_


----------



## aristotle (12 Jul 2011)

The place is full of Celtic Tiger posers in fairness. Good place to see some flash cars


----------



## Firefly (12 Jul 2011)

aristotle said:


> The place is full of Celtic Tiger posers in fairness. Good place to see some flash cars



Anywhere else in that neck of the woods? (Might just have it in the hotel altogether )


----------



## Shawady (12 Jul 2011)

There used to be a nice cafe on Mespil road, just off Baggot Street, overlooking the canal.


----------



## Deiseblue (12 Jul 2011)

Eddie Rockets ?

Failing that there are a couple of cafes between Eddies & Baggot St. Bridge.


----------



## aristotle (12 Jul 2011)

Could be pricey but you could try the Dillion hotel across the road from that cafe.


----------



## Firefly (12 Jul 2011)

Thanks all. Generally not a fan of hotel breakfasts, but will see what the weather and energy levels are like!


----------



## Sunny (12 Jul 2011)

Expresso is fine.


----------



## Delboy (14 Jul 2011)

the Brewbaker cafe on Nassau street is a nice little place and has a €3 full Irish breakfast special at the moment
you can find it on dealpages.ie


----------



## Firefly (25 Jul 2011)

Hi all,

Went to the Expresso Bar yesterday for brunch and I must say it was fab. Food was delicious - pain au chocolat with eggs florentine. 2 large mugs of coffee and I was sorted. Bit of style at the place too in fairness, with a few men in their 60's dressed in suits, but that was kinda nice. Mrs F was well pleased as Jamie Heaslip was there too. 

Thanks again,
Firefly.


----------



## Boyd (25 Jul 2011)

Good to hear, interesting take on an irish breakfast though - no sausage 

"A small intimate setting which attracts local business people and the ladies who lunch. It is a favourite haunt of many Irish celebrities and is frequently seen in the TV programme 'Xpose'. The press always gives favourable reviews" 

 UGH.


----------



## Firefly (25 Jul 2011)

username123 said:


> "A small intimate setting which attracts local business people and the ladies who lunch. It is a favourite haunt of many Irish celebrities and is frequently seen in the TV programme 'Xpose'. The press always gives favourable reviews"
> 
> UGH.



It's off-putting alright isn't it? Found the "diners" fine to be honest and the food was so good I'll be back. Maybe they might deliver it


----------

